# Sanguinious vs. Vulkan



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

in close combat

it would be a good fight


Strength vs. Speed...

who do you got


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Float like a butterfly.

Sting like a bee.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Sanguinius. Unless Vulkan carries an excellent bolter and is a better shot than I think. Basically Sang can just float above him and shoot him till he dies. Close-combat is a relative thing when your opponent can fly.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Wings won't do anything.

Vulkan can easily grab him when Sang. goes into melee range and tear them off.

But regardless, I believe Sang. would win.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Wings won't do anything.
> 
> Vulkan can easily grab him when Sang. goes into melee range and tear them off.quote]
> 
> Given that Sang has no reason to come close enough for Vulkan to grab him I don't see this being a problem.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

How is he going to attack Vulkan then?

Use a ranged weapon?

Vulkan has plenty of those.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Vulcan dead with his hammer up his arse,


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Obviously Vulkan. He is made of fight.

Besides, feathers are pretty flammable right?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The fire-breathing monster trashes the sparkly emo-vampire.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends on what equipment they are allowed to use. If Sanguinius has the Spear of Telesto then it's over (though I really do wonder if the spear would annihilate a primarch or the astartes after scanning their genetic code--you're not the blood of Sanguinius, die--I wonder what it'd do to the Emperor?). I don't know what the Blade Encarmine can do, so no idea if it would factor into the combat.

If the Spear of Telesto didn't work that way, then Sanguinius is dead. Vulkan's Gauntlet of the Forge would make short work of Sanguinius' wings. In close combat, Vulkan's knowledge of armorsmithing and his Spear of Vulkan would mean he'd carve Sanguinius out of his armor soon enough.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> Given that Sang has no reason to come close enough for Vulkan to grab him I don't see this being a problem.


The situation is a CLOSE COMBAT fight. What the fuck is he going to do? Wait till Vulkan gets bored and walks off, then claiming victory by default? :laugh: 

Really, I would give sang a slight advantage, but I could see Vulkan doing a metric fuck-ton of pain if he manages to connect with one of those purdy hammers.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Vulkan is the the king kong of the primarchs. Sanguinus is just pretty.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> How is he going to attack Vulkan then?
> Use a ranged weapon?
> Vulkan has plenty of those.


the mobility of flight is not a non-factor, it does confer some advantages

1) if Sang feels like the battle is not going his way, the ability to fly gives him the option of temporary respite or even permanent escape (think Neo vs. Agent Smith in The Matrix Reloaded)

on the other hand, if things start going badly for Vulkan, he's stuck 

2) Sang chooses when to engage (if each combatant is armed only for melee)

he can swoop in whenever he wants
if he stays in the air and chooses not to engage, Vulkan is stuck on the ground waiting for the next attack


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

People seem to think having two large appendages stuck to your back would be an advantage in a cc fight........ how many locations can those really be used? If they aren't in such a location, sang is just going to be hindered by them. Wings are not necessarily an advantage. In fact, they could be a severe disadvantage.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It would never happen. They were the two primarchs with the most empathy. In CC, I can't see how wings would not be a hindrance. They'd increase drag, be in the way, telegraph every move you want to make. Now, if Sanguinius were to take flight and dive in to attack, then he'd have the advantage of attacking when he wanted and retreating to where vulcan could not reach. However, if they were fighting (though I don't think it would ever happen), I think Sanguinius would not use the wings to his advantage, being uber honorable type guy he was.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Vulkan is the the king kong of the primarchs. Sanguinus is just pretty.


And how exactly did King Kong fare against the fighter planes? :grin:



gen.ahab said:


> People seem to think having two large appendages stuck to your back would be an advantage in a cc fight........ how many locations can those really be used? If they aren't in such a location, sang is just going to be hindered by them. Wings are not necessarily an advantage. In fact, they could be a severe disadvantage.


In any location that is fairly open wings would give you the ability to fight on your terms. Also, Corax kicked ass with his wings and they were fake. Sang would have much greater control over his, enabling him to a) control the pace, location and timing of the fight and b) make distracting, disorienting and frustrating attacks with them.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> People seem to think having two large appendages stuck to your back would be an advantage in a cc fight........ how many locations can those really be used? If they aren't in such a location, sang is just going to be hindered by them. Wings are not necessarily an advantage. In fact, they could be a severe disadvantage.


come on, Sanguinius can't fold up his wings compactly when he's fighting on the ground?
I guess the size and compact-ability of his wings depends on the artwork


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Sanguinius was rated by Horus as one of the best fighters amongst all the Primarchs, Vulkan was not. Fin.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> And how exactly did King Kong fare against the fighter planes? :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> In any location that is fairly open wings would give you the ability to fight on your terms. Also, Corax kicked ass with his wings and they were fake. Sang would have much greater control over his, enabling him to a) control the pace, location and timing of the fight and b) make distracting, disorienting and frustrating attacks with them.


How well did the planes fare when they got close enough for Kong to touch them? 


.............Are you suggesting he is going to slap him with his wings? Or flap at him? Because if you are ,which would be hilarious, that wouldn't be a good thing. Actually, that would very bad thing, a VERY bad thing. "Here, why don't I clearly extend my wing, and put it within arms reach of you so that you could grab it and beat me against all manner of things like some human beat stick."



MontytheMighty said:


> come on, Sanguinius can't fold up his wings compactly when he's fighting on the ground?
> I guess the size and compact-ability of his wings depends on the artwork


In a cc fight you don't want to have something that the enemy can grab onto and rip off.... especially if they are part of your anatomy. Also, never really seen a pic where they add any less than about another two or three feet to his width. That isn't good. 


This obviously won't matter, because GW has said he was gods gift to ass kicking, so even if the whole idea of him is beyond stupid, he is still the gweatest. :angel:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vulkan wins. His aptitude for design and creation was unrivalled barring his brother Ferrus. 

He just makes a gigantic feather plucker. Plucks the crap out of the first homosexual space marine, and watches as sang flees crying in shame.


----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Just FYI - for every 'versus' thread created on this board, a little girl will be handed over to the Dark Eldar. :ireful2:

5 for every reply.

100 for a response to this comment. :nono:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ChaosGirl said:


> Just FYI - for every 'versus' thread created on this board, a little girl will be handed over to the Dark Eldar. :ireful2:
> 
> 5 for every reply.
> 
> 100 for a response to this comment. :nono:


Can I ask where you aquire the said little girls?

But OT: Seriously, all these vs. threads are just asinine and pointless. Half the time I wish GW never even thought of this god of war leader idea. All the nerdboner's its created.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

ChaosGirl said:


> Just FYI - for every 'versus' thread created on this board, a little girl will be handed over to the Dark Eldar. :ireful2:
> 
> 5 for every reply.
> 
> 100 for a response to this comment. :nono:


Let the Vs threads roll in then, they'll only grow up to be like Jordan or Cheryl Cole anyway!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Vulkan is the the king kong of the primarchs. Sanguinus is just pretty.


Doesnt it say somewhere that Sanguineus would have been Warmaster? i think Horus himself admitted that at one point. Not to mention he would have killed Horus if not for demon stuffs


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I also have had enough with these kinds of threads.

But to be a complete dick I know Vulkan will win.

Know why?

Because there is no Primarch named Sanguinious :victory:


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

It even says Horus is first among equals in one of the books. 

FIRST among EQUALS.

*EQUALS!* 

They all have individual strengths, but its like saying, if primarch X is 10/10 for CC, then Primarch Y is 9.9999999/10. They were designed to be the best, at everything.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Machiavellismx said:


> It even says Horus is first among equals in one of the books.
> 
> FIRST among EQUALS.
> 
> ...


Except for lorgar who says himself that he isn't a great warrior... he is maybe an 8/10. There was nothing equal about his fight with corax.


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sanguineus. He has wings.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Klaivex said:


> Except for lorgar who says himself that he isn't a great warrior... he is maybe an 8/10. There was nothing equal about his fight with corax.


He just needs to fight creatively, and play to his strengths! Get some polish and use primarch elbow grease to shine that shaved head into a mirror, and boom, blinds people. Or else he could get a funny tattoo there to distract them...


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Vulkan from what little was said of him in the books he was mentioned in during the drop site event. He is the strongest of the primarchs physically, he was using Tanks as his weapons flinging them around as though they were swords.

Additionally, Vulkan was arguably the greatest smith of the primarchs, he was loaded to the teeth with weapons, and his armor was likely among the very best in defense.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently Mannus is the strongest with Vulkan coming second.

I think in Abnett's short story _ Little Horus _ 

we see an Iron Hand dominate three Luna Wolves, only dying when Horus sticks his chainsword from behind when he is distracted.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Vulkans made to fight? So what, is the angel made for making christmas cookies? The man lead his legion into siginus prime and led them at the walls of the palace during the siege. Not exactly a prima donna. I'm not saying he can or can't win but it seems he's getting undersold. Sanguinius is also a powerful pysker.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> MontytheMighty said:
> 
> 
> > come on, Sanguinius can't fold up his wings compactly when he's fighting on the ground
> ...


honestly, I don't think Vulkan would be able to grab Sang's wings if Sang is swooping down from above and swinging his sword at Vulkan's head 

perhaps wing size will be addressed in the upcoming BA HH book
hopefully it will be a bit more plausible and not like this:


----------



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Apparently Mannus is the strongest with Vulkan coming second.
> 
> I think in Abnett's short story _ Little Horus _
> 
> we see an Iron Hand dominate three Luna Wolves, only dying when Horus sticks his chainsword from behind when he is distracted.


That doesn't say anything about Ferrus Manus or how he matches up with other primarchs.

The Iron Hand you are talking about 

Is IIRC a company champion who has had several, if not all, limbs replaced with bionics
 So he probably isn't anything to go by.

Ontopic:
I think the most likely scenario is, as with all primarch match-ups, they'll both kill each other instantly, leaving no obvious victor.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Braakbal said:


> That doesn't say anything about Ferrus Manus or how he matches up with other primarchs.


It's stated in Age of Darkness that he is the strongest Primarch by a Salamander no less.

Like Primarch, like Astartes.



Braakbal said:


> The Iron Hand you are talking about
> 
> Is IIRC a company champion who has had several, if not all, limbs replaced with bionics
> So he probably isn't anything to go by.


It is not stated that he is a company champion but even if I am wrong and it is, so what? Horux Aximand was a captain and the other guys with him weren't your average Joe.

And he took on 3-4 at the same time and was hulk-smashing them all until Horus stabbed him in the back.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> perhaps wing size will be addressed in the upcoming BA HH book
> hopefully it will be a bit more plausible and not like this:
> 
> ...


I know this is a fantasy game of sorts and can bear to ditch certain aspects of realism but he kinda needs the huge wingspan to make his ability to fly seem more feasible. GW could of course start to claim his flight is made possible via psychic power. As much fun as it might be to watch BA fans blow a gasket at such a retcon I doubt GW would change it now.


----------

